

To those that have, shall be given - mynameishere
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10311266

======
vitaminj
I think that sometime in the future (<50 years perhaps?), advancements in
cosmetic surgery will come to a level of sophistication and low cost where
practically everyone in rich countries can look anyway they want. Like second
life.

Perhaps by that stage, the cultural stigmas associated with augmenting
appearances will have weakened sufficiently so that everyone does it. At which
point people will be judged on merit/personality instead of looks. A world
where everyone can look the same... Utopia or dystopia?

~~~
__
I suspect that in a world where people can have their appearances overhauled,
people will display their wealth by getting expensive body-modifications.

~~~
jimbokun
Like today?

~~~
__
Not really. The modifications that people get today, usually of the breasts
and face, are intended to enhance the visual indicators of youth and health. I
don't think they're meant to signal _wealth_ , especially since the people who
get these procedures are often loath to admit it.

But there are exceptions; some people are open about their cosmetic surgeries.
Perhaps some of them are (consciously or not) displaying their wealth.

I don't think tattoos and piercings are signals of wealth, usually. Most
people in rich countries can afford them. Really elaborate tattoos might be an
exception.

------
bayareaguy
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f8/Internet_dog.j...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f8/Internet_dog.jpg)

